# Looking for someone to replace emitter on my Surefire Titan T1A



## MY (Aug 30, 2012)

I love my Titan T1A but would like to bring it to modern standards. I am looking for someone to swap out the emitter for something that is more efficient (XLM?) and which produces a more narrow beam (less flood). I prefer neutral to slightly cool tints. Please contact me if interested.

Regards.


----------



## beach honda (Oct 28, 2012)

Contact Scott (Milkyspit). I believe that he and DaFabracata (currently difficult to get ahold of) do the best work I've seen on the T1A. 

I am saving up to do the same, from Scott that is...


----------

